# Thinking of Buying a Pomsky



## FirstPuppySeeker

Hello:

First time poster looking to buy his first puppy. I am looking at buying a Pomsky and while not committed to the idea, I am intrigued and was looking to get some feedback and thoughts from those with more experience.

I know this can be a hot topic, so I please ask that people who have an issue with designer dogs and what not to please communicate tactfully. I am not looking to debate that issue nor do I want to get into a pissing match on my first post to these forums.

Like I said, I am thinking of getting a Pomsky but am not sure if it is the right path for me. Frankly, I have a lot of questions and most of the sources on the internet about Pomskies are garbage. I have been reading an active website called PomskyHQ the last couple of days and wanted to get independent information from you guys.

I am primarily looking for someone to communicate in an intelligent fashion (not an emotional one) what they consider the downside or risks of crossing a pomeranian with a siberian husky. I am also looking for someone to give me independent assessments of what they think I may need to expect with respect to the behavior/temperament and challenges of owning this mixed breed.

Thank you in advance for the civil discourse and constructive feedback.


----------



## hamandeggs

My question would be, why do you want a Pomsky?


----------



## Willowy

I. . .guess I kind of wonder what the point is of mixing those 2 breeds. They're both spitz types, so it's not like you're moderating an extreme coat or an extreme conformation trait or anything like that, and the size difference must make for some interesting risks. And I can't imagine that there's any uniformity in the size---you could end up with a Husky-sized dog, or a Pom-sized dog, or anything in between. If you're wanting a "miniature Husky", look into Klee Kai; they've been bred long enough that you can be fairly sure of what you're getting.

What is it you want in a dog? What attracted you to this particular mix?

Like buying any kind of dog, the biggest thing is to find a responsible breeder, not to support puppy mills or cruel people who just want to make money off their dogs' reproduction. This is difficult to find with any breed, but can be especially challenging when dealing with the fad mixes. But there must be a few decent breeders, if you look hard enough.


----------



## Crantastic

I have to admit, the existence of the pomsky bothers me as an Alaskan Klee Kai owner; I know that a lot of AKK breeders are frustrated by people assuming their dogs are "pomskies," and there have been a few bad breeders trying to pass pomskies off as AKK lately. 

However, I have no real issue with people breeding mixed-breed dogs as long as they are clear about what they're doing (i.e., as long as they're not lying about what they are producing) and as long as they do the same things I'd expect from a good breeder of purebreds. For me personally, that means a two-year health guarantee (at least -- longer is better), spay/neuter contracts, the breeder requiring that the dog go back to them if the owner ever can't keep it, and health testing for any genetic or structural issues on both parents. 

Look into which genetic testing is recommended for sibes and poms and find a breeder who does that. Talk to a few breeders, see how many litters they breed each year, how old the parent dogs are when they breed them (I'd want the poms to be at least a year and a half, probably two years for the sibes), what their contracts are like. A lot of breeders are getting into this mix just for the money, as it's the latest fad. It may be very hard to find a good one.



Willowy said:


> I. . .guess I kind of wonder what the point is of mixing those 2 breeds. They're both spitz types, so it's not like you're moderating an extreme coat or an extreme conformation trait or anything like that, and the size difference must make for some interesting risks.


Honestly, from what I've seen, people want a mini husky and don't want to pay the $1500-$2500 for an AKK. This is a much cheaper alternative for breeders to produce and buyers to buy. It's also easier for them to get their hands on sibes and poms to breed than it would be for them to get started as an AKK breeder. 

And they are cute. I don't really like that they exist, but they are cute.


----------



## Willowy

Well, fair enough, I guess, if they really are consistently getting cute little Husky-type dogs. But are they? Is there any predictability in size? In the first-generation crosses, especially, I can only think there must be a lot of variability in size. And I don't think most people who want a Pom-sized dog really would be happy with a Husky-sized dog. . .


----------



## gingerkid

Willowy said:


> Well, fair enough, I guess, if they really are consistently getting cute little Husky-type dogs. But are they? Is there any predictability in size? In the first-generation crosses, especially, I can only think there must be a lot of variability in size. And I don't think most people who want a Pom-sized dog really would be happy with a Husky-sized dog. . .


Wouldn't _most _of the puppies be somewhere in between, size-wise?

OP, I think we could give you a bit more information if we know why you're attracted to pomskies in the first place. I mean, I get it - they are VERY cute (this picture gets me every time) but there are several pure-breeds that are just as cute and will probably be easier to find a good breeder for. Crantastic has some very good advice. I would add that if the breeder won't let you meet the parents or visit their facility without good reason they're probably running a sketchy operation.

Apparently there is a Pomsky Club of America... I skimmed through the website and it honestly seems like they are earnest in their goal to make pomskies a breed. The FAQ section addresses the size questions, temperament, registration, and have a breeder code of ethics that, to my admitted untrained eye, looks pretty decent. Of course, whether they reinforce it is another matter... hopefully some of the more experienced forum members can weigh in on this?


----------



## Crantastic

I have a hard time taking breeders seriously when they use a designer dog-type name like "chiweenie" or "maltipoo" or "pomsky" and then claim they're trying to turn it into a real breed. I'm also leery of most people who are developing a new breed using only two breeds. It's probably been done, but usually you need to add another breed or two to get desired traits (for example, Alaskan Klee Kai developers used four breeds; beagle developers used at least four; dobermans have at least four breeds in there and probably more).

Also, $1500 for a smaller, husky-looking pomsky? You can get a klee kai for that (or for not a lot more than that), with much more predictable size and look. The only real reason I can think of for going for a pomsky over an AKK is that a pomsky may be friendlier/less wary. AKK are weird little dogs and are not for everyone.

(Looking at the different pomsky breeders now. One charges $1800-$2800! That is a completely and utterly ridiculous price for a mixed breed/breed in development. You can get a registered, gorgeous AKK from champion parents for less than that.)

(This other one charges $2500! I am appalled. There's no way to justify that price, in my mind. They're not showing their dogs, so they have no show costs. They can't be paying enough for health testing and care to justify that price. AKK litters are smaller than pomsky litters and most AKK breeders sell pet pups for less than that, especially on the east coast.)

(And this other one says, "Our puppies are priced between $2,000-$3,000. You will pay more for blues eyes, husky markings, longer coats, and smaller sizes." Holy crap, dude. To put it in perspective, my UKC registered AKK from champion parents, who has one blue eye and one brown eye, who has gorgeous husky markings, and who ended up a small 18lbs, cost $1600.)

As you can see, I am getting more annoyed the more I look into this, heh.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

I've never heard of this mix before... but I suppose everything is possible. I don't have a problem with breeding mixes.. but only if it's done responsibly. Honestly, after looking at one of the breeders in my state of Kansas... I would much rather go to an AKK breeder than pay between 2,000 and 3,000 dollars for a "pomsky" if I wanted a smaller looking Husky.


----------



## Crantastic

Okay, there are five "pomsky" breeders endorsed by the Pomsky Club of America. Let's look at them.

Number one: Only has a FB page. Two-year health guarantee is good. Does ultrasounds on pregnant females, which is good. Puppies cost $2000-$3500, which is ridiculous. Stud is a black and tan pom of the foxy "BYB" variety. Is breeding merles, so I would ask about double merles and make sure they are being SUPER careful not to breed those (the merle pattern can sometimes "hide" in certain coats, so they need to know the genetics behind their dogs).

Number two: Claims to focus on temperament and health first, which is good. Does not mention health testing, however. No pics of parent dogs, which is a red flag for me (I don't just want to see cute puppy pics; I want to know what the parents look like). Two-year health guarantee is good. Puppies cost $2,000-$3,500 (prettier pups cost more), which is ridiculous. For a larger deposit, they will "custom design the Pomsky of your dreams. While using only the very best show quality dogs available." Red flag. If they were really breeding for health and temperament, they wouldn't be offering to go out and find dogs of rare colors just to breed a litter to produce a "custom" pup for you. Also be careful about the merle, as mentioned above.

Number three: Just has a FB page. Does ultrasounds, which is good. Will let you pick first out of the litter if you pay an extra $300 (and second if you pay an extra $150), which is not good. Is using the stud from breeder one.

Number four: Pomeranian stud is of the foxier "BYB" type. No health testing mentioned. Buying is first-come, first-served, which means that they are not matching puppies to owners (something most good breeders do to ensure a better possibility of a good match). Puppies cost $2000-$3000, with higher prices for prettier pups. 

Number five: Posts pics of the parent dogs on their site, which is nice to see. No health testing mentioned. They say that their pomeranian stud is from "champion bloodlines." That is meaningless. Maybe his grandfather was a champion, maybe a parent was. But even if both parents were, that does not necessarily mean HE is breeding quality (both of my dogs have champion parents but are pet quality; they would not be suitable for breeding). Even the very best showdogs produce pet-quality pups. "Champion lines" is always a red flag to me. Unless the dog you're using is a champion itself, the word "champion" should not appear anywhere in his writeup. Puppies cost $2500, which is very high.

I wouldn't buy from any of them, personally (their dogs just look like husky mixes to me, and those are a dime a dozen in rescues. You could also get a beautiful AKK for a lower price). However, a couple of them are better than the others. Do _a lot_ of research.


----------



## SykoSwimmer

I have friends who say they plan to get a pomsky someday because of the cute photos they see online. 

The other threads make a good point that not all pomsky's will be as cute as the photos online. 

I didn't realize there was such a price difference! I guess I was lucky. 
We got our husky 2 months ago for $400 (puppy shots were already paid for too) from a previous owner who got him as a gift and couldn't care for him anymore. He was 3 months old when we got him. I live in the Bay Area in California. 

I love our husky. Good luck with your research and decision. Let us know what you decide!


----------



## Crantastic

FirstPuppySeeker said:


> I am primarily looking for someone to communicate in an intelligent fashion (not an emotional one) what they consider the downside or risks of crossing a pomeranian with a siberian husky. I am also looking for someone to give me independent assessments of what they think I may need to expect with respect to the behavior/temperament and challenges of owning this mixed breed.


To answer your questions:

Huskies and poms are fairly similar, temperament-wise. They are both spitzes. I'd expect a pomsky to be friendly, energetic, vocal, and _not_ a good off-leash dog. Training might be a challenge for a first-timer, as spitzes are what most people would consider "stubborn" -- they're not as eager to please as your average herding or sporting breed would be. Of course, because a pomsky is a mix, and because all dogs are individuals as well, you wouldn't be able to predict exactly what you'd get. Research Siberian huskies and pomeranians, and prepare for a pup that could end up more like either breed or like a more balanced mix of the two.

Downsides would be the cost (which, as I've mentioned, is crazy) and the idea of mixing such a small dog with a larger one. I am not sure if that could result in some structural issues. I'd imagine that it would be difficult to evaluate whether or not two dogs are a good match, structurally, when they are so different in size and shape. Both poms and sibes come in a lot of colors, so you'd also have to be wary of double merle, as I also mentioned. As demonstrated, it's also going to be very hard to find a responsible breeder of this mix.

I can't think of any benefits of mixing these two breeds, really. I would not want to deal with the pom coat on a larger dog (I hope you love grooming and vacuuming up hair). Poms would add even more barkiness to the husky, I think. The mix would be bad off leash. They're cute, but so are most husky mixes that you can find in shelters for $300.


----------



## gingerkid

I was of the impression that the Pomskie club just went with the name that had already been created.

I can't help but wonder if people interested in Pomskies are more interested in the fluffier Pom look, in addition to the husky colouring. And just don't know that AKK also come in a longer coated, fluffier variety. Crantastic, please correct me if I'm wrong - similar to this guy here?

I guess it all comes down to doing the homework - I feel like most people would be able to find an actual breed that matched what they were looking for without getting a hybrid.


----------



## packetsmom

Husky mixes, often with one parent being something a bit smaller, are REALLY common in the shelters and rescues up here and can have a tougher time finding a home because they aren't great off leash and often aren't so good in homes with cats. I see these dogs as essentially being the SAME THING, except with a significantly more inflated price tag.

I could pick up a Husky mix today for free, one of whose parents ran in the Iditarod, from multiple sources...and many of them are just as cute.


----------



## Crantastic

gingerkid said:


> I can't help but wonder if people interested in Pomskies are more interested in the fluffier Pom look, in addition to the husky colouring. And just don't know that AKK also come in a longer coated, fluffier variety. Crantastic, please correct me if I'm wrong - similar to this guy here?


Yeah, you can get longer-coated AKK. My friend's girl Freyja is an example, although her coat is not as long as some I've seen (I prefer that, though. The longer coats look like a grooming nightmare to me, but then again, I hate brushing dogs every day. Freyja is adorable and her coat is a manageable length). Here is another example.

I mostly just don't understand why someone would choose a pomsky over a husky mix from a shelter. The temperament isn't going to be very different, nor is the look. None of these breeders seem to be health testing, so your odds of good health are probably about equal. The price is going to be 10x higher, though.


----------



## HollowHeaven

Wow I just...

Alrighty then. Good luck finding a responsible breeder. Doubt you will.


----------



## Amaryllis

Well, you're going to be paying an insane amount of money to support bad breeding practices. 

For $125 - $350, I've got 3,840 Husky or husky mixes, and 1,637 Pomeranian or Pomeranian mixes in shelters and rescues within 250 miles of me. You could take your remaining $2,000 and either donate it to a shelter or rescue, or put it in a health savings account for your dog. (Or buy the most amazing wardrobe of collars, harnesses and coats ever collected. I'm not here to judge.) And, you'd be supporting a good thing, saving dogs in need, as opposed to supporting the creation of dogs in need.

Or, you could find a breed that appeals to you- Pomeranina, AKK, Papillon, etc.- and for less than what you'd pay for a Pomeranian x Husky mix, support good breeding practices, which includes a breeder who will be there to help you for the life of the dog.

You decide.


----------



## Crantastic

An AKK breeder friend just reminded me -- keep in mind that many of the "pomskies" you are seeing pics of online are actually Alaskan Klee Kai. The ones you're seeing that are actually Pomeranian/husky mixes are going to be the cream of the crop, the most husky-looking offspring. Your chance of actually getting a dog that looks like that is low.


----------



## SykoSwimmer

A friend of mine is looking into getting a corgi + husky mix. I don't know if that type of mix might interest you too. You can easily google photos of what some of them look like.


----------



## Laurelin

I've seen a couple pomskies. The ones I've seen are not very small at all. 30ish lbs? And just checking a couple breeders they run at nearly $3000. 

I'd rather get a klee kai. More uniform and probably around the same price or cheaper, actually.


----------



## Crantastic

Yes, in some cases an AKK will cost half as much (mostly on the east coast -- prices seem higher on the west coast, closer to $2500 than $1500). The all-white AKK (which are gorgeous; I have seen one in person now) cost even less because they can't be shown.

Now I'm trying to imagine you with an AKK, Laurelin (I know they're not your type of dog/on your list, but just for fun). I have no doubt that you could train it, but you'd probably hate the personality. I have to say, though, Casper has ended up more intelligent and biddable than I imagined. I know a few AKK who do agility, too, and a few who are UKC Super Dogs (numbers 59, 81, and 82). I think they will become a better breed as more of the breeders focus on breeding out the shyness. It still bothers me that they have no chest, though (and many of them don't have great structure overall). I almost wish that breeders were still doing careful outcrosses to improve the breed.


----------



## Laurelin

Haha yeah I can't ever see myself with a spitz/northern type. I think if I did go with a spitz ever, it'd be an icelandic sheepdog. That's kind of cheating though since they're a herding spitz. lol

Klee Kais are really neat looking though!


----------



## aiw

I think most people go looking for this...









And are surprised when they take home this....









This is a good example of the problem breeding such vastly different mixes (size and appearance-wise at least). You can never quite tell how they will combine. A few concerns about this mix. Both breeds are _very_ vocal, you will probably end up with an extremely loud dog. Neither are good offleash and its likely the dog will not be reliable offleash. The coat would probably be a nightmare, look up pomeranian coat types and grooming requirements, multiply the size and research husky 'blowing coat'. As with any breeder look for health testing (genetic tests, not a wellness check from a vet). Check how they socialize and vet the pups. Make sure you meet the parents and know what makes them "breeding worthy" (showing titles, obedience, agility etc.)

Cran's analysis of those two breeder is very good. Personally none of those breeders have overall practices I would want to support and it seems somewhat unlikely you're going to end up with the first picture and instead pay several thousand dollars for a dog similar to the second picture. If the look is important look into Alaskan Klee Kai - the look is more uniform across the breed and its both easier to find a good breeder and cheaper overall. Or look for husky or pom mixes on petfinder or the local shelter.


----------



## Rescued

there is nothing wrong with mutts, I just dont understand why you would pay that much for a dog that can inherit such a range of attributes.

my downside would be the incredible lack of predictability.


----------



## gingerkid

aiw said:


> And are surprised when they take home this....


That's a pom/husky!? It looks like a husky-head photoshopped onto a corgi. 

ETA: Silly me, that's because it IS a husky/corgi..


----------



## BernerMax

aiw said:


> I think most people go looking for this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And are surprised when they take home this....


Hey I think they are both Cute! But not worth 1-3k imo!


----------



## packetsmom

I recently discovered there are people doing this with St. Bernard/Labrador crosses. (And here I thought we were witting calling him a Bernardador or a Labrasaint...aparently they're calling then Bernadors.) As excited as I am to get our puppy, I don't think anyone should be making such a cross on purpose, let alone trying to pass them off as a "designer breed" and charging through the roof for them.

Half the fun of a mixed breed dog is that you never know what traits will be expressed from the mix, but that means that the people "breeding" these mixes will also never know how the pups are going to turn out, either. So...what exactly is that "designer" price tag going towards? Breed research to pick the right pairings? Not likely. Medical testing of parents and top notch puppy care? Probably not.

I get that all breeds started somewhere and a lot of breeds began with crosses of existing breeds, but I'm guessing the breeders of those new breeds likely already had a lot more experience with animal husbandry and selective breeding for the traits they wanted than most of these puppymills.


----------



## aiw

gingerkid said:


> That's a pom/husky!? It looks like a husky-head photoshopped onto a corgi.
> 
> ETA: Silly me, that's because it IS a husky/corgi..


Well, damn!

Google images, oh how you've lied to me!!! Even still its a good example of what can happen when you breed two vastly different looking dogs together. Something strange and hilarious.


----------



## Crantastic

Most of the dogs you see when you search "pomsky" or "pomski" in a Google image search (or a Pinterest/Tumblr tag search) are not actually pom/husky crosses. I see several klee kai (including one of my friend's AKK), even more pure Siberian husky puppies, pure poms (including some of those horrid extra-tiny ones from Luxpup), that corgi/husky mix, malamute puppies, a few I could swear are Alaskan huskies, and others (including a couple of Finnish Lapphunds, which is another breed people should look into if they want smaller size, husky-like markings, and a long coat). It's actually hard to find pics of a real "pomsky."

That dark one that aiw posted seems to be a real one, although its markings don't scream "husky" to me. This seems to actually be one, as well, and it looks more pom than anything. This is also a pomsky -- markings are more husky here; this is more in line with what most people would be expecting, I think. Those are literally the only confirmed pomskies I could find in 15 minutes of scrolling through photos.

Edit: One more. She is adorable, but she looks like a sheltie mix (you can click to enlarge those pics).


----------



## FirstPuppySeeker

Amaryllis said:


> Well, you're going to be paying an insane amount of money to support bad breeding practices.
> 
> For $125 - $350, I've got 3,840 Husky or husky mixes, and 1,637 Pomeranian or Pomeranian mixes in shelters and rescues within 250 miles of me. You could take your remaining $2,000 and either donate it to a shelter or rescue, or put it in a health savings account for your dog. (Or buy the most amazing wardrobe of collars, harnesses and coats ever collected. I'm not here to judge.) And, you'd be supporting a good thing, saving dogs in need, as opposed to supporting the creation of dogs in need.
> 
> Or, you could find a breed that appeals to you- Pomeranina, AKK, Papillon, etc.- and for less than what you'd pay for a Pomeranian x Husky mix, support good breeding practices, which includes a breeder who will be there to help you for the life of the dog.
> 
> You decide.


Where are you finding these husky and pomeranian mixes within 250 miles of you?


----------



## FirstPuppySeeker

Crantastic said:


> An AKK breeder friend just reminded me -- keep in mind that many of the "pomskies" you are seeing pics of online are actually Alaskan Klee Kai. The ones you're seeing that are actually Pomeranian/husky mixes are going to be the cream of the crop, the most husky-looking offspring. Your chance of actually getting a dog that looks like that is low.


That is a concern of mine.


----------



## Willowy

FirstPuppySeeker said:


> Where are you finding these husky and pomeranian mixes within 250 miles of you?


 Petfinder.com


----------



## samshine

I think mixing two breeds together is not a good idea, unless there is an authentic reason beyond just producing pets. Established dog breeds are a collection of parts and characteristics that are designed to work together. When you mix breeds you can get a combination of physical or temperament traits that just are not good. 

I knew of one lady whose dog seemed to be a mix of Australian Cattle Dog and Chow. She loved her dog and started him in agility but had to stop because he was always having back issues. This dog had the activity level and work ethic of a cattle dog, but the extremely straight rear assembly of a Chow. He also got the length of bone in the rear of a cattle dog, but the bones were at the upright angles of a chow so he was extremely high in the rear. That was likely the source of his back problems. It may have been for the best that they had to stop agility, because a straight rear like that makes a dog much more prone to tearing the CCL ligament in their knee. It's usually not a problem for a Chow because they aren't as active and not big on jumping twisting and turning like a cattle dog is. 

You can have a mismatch in personality traits too. Giant breed dogs are not hard to live with because they are not all that active. Can you imagine a Great Dane with the activity level of a Jack Russell? (shudder) Guardian or protection breeds are generally safe because they are slow to react. They analyze the situation before acting. On the other hand, herding breeds are intentionally bred to have a hair trigger. They have to be incredibly quick to react so that they can see what a sheep is going to do and move to cut that off before they get away. So what happens if you get a dog with the guardian instinct and willingness to bite if necessary of a Rottweiler, mixed with the hair trigger reactivity of a Border Collie?

I can't recall how many mixed breeds I have seen and said to myself "Oh my that is unfortunate." Not because of appearance but because the dog was highly likely to experience physical problems due to mismatched parts.


----------



## CuddlyKat

Crantastic said:


> Yes, in some cases an AKK will cost half as much (mostly on the east coast -- prices seem higher on the west coast, closer to $2500 than $1500). The all-white AKK (which are gorgeous; I have seen one in person now) cost even less because they can't be shown.
> 
> Now I'm trying to imagine you with an AKK, Laurelin (I know they're not your type of dog/on your list, but just for fun). I have no doubt that you could train it, but you'd probably hate the personality. I have to say, though, Casper has ended up more intelligent and biddable than I imagined. I know a few AKK who do agility, too, and a few who are UKC Super Dogs (numbers 59, 81, and 82). I think they will become a better breed as more of the breeders focus on breeding out the shyness. It still bothers me that they have no chest, though (and many of them don't have great structure overall). I almost wish that breeders were still doing careful outcrosses to improve the breed.


How would you locate someone with an all white klee kai pup if one wanted to buy one?


----------



## Crantastic

Facebook would probably be your best bet. There are several AKK groups, including one called Available Alaskan Klee Kai Dogs and Puppies. I can help you out with some info about different breeders if you decide to pursue buying an AKK.


----------



## Niraya

Ah, the Pomski has even popped up here! This was posted on a Siberian Husky forum I'm a member of.

Damn those Pomskis.

Also - that dark faced/blue eyed "pomski" looks like a black/silver Siberian I saw today (they do infact exist and are STRIKINGLY GORGEOUS). Honestly it just looks like a more closely coated Siberian with a wide ear set. And the bottom picture is indeed a corgi/husky mix - not a photoshopped picture.

Anyway - the number of health problems "Pomskis" have is ridiculous. You'll pay several thousand more in medical bills probably on many more of those pups then you will get of long lived healthy ones - on top of the several thousand you actually pay for the dog.

Go to the shelter and give a nice dog a great home. It's much more rewarding than lining some greedy persons pockets.


----------



## Daenerys

Crantastic said:


> Yes, in some cases an AKK will cost half as much (mostly on the east coast -- prices seem higher on the west coast, closer to $2500 than $1500). The all-white AKK (which are gorgeous; I have seen one in person now) cost even less because they can't be shown.


Oh. My. God. I think I just died. Future dog?!??!!? They're like mini Faolans!!!


----------



## Crantastic

They look nice in photos, but they are even prettier in person. I had never really been a fan of the pure whites (which I'd only seen online) until I met one here a couple months ago. A few of us owners went for a walk, and we had a few black/whites, a couple grey/whites, and a red/white, but pretty much everyone who stopped to ask about the dogs liked the little pure white guy the best.


----------



## PandaSPUR

Not sure if I'm allowed to post links to breeders since everyone else seems to be avoiding it.. but the one I'm on a waiting list with actually has a AKK puppy available right now. Red/white, blue eyes, male.
PM me for link I guess?

From the chats I've had with that breeder she seems reputable. Has award winning dogs, does all the genetic health tests (Crantastic helped me out with what to ask her ), etc.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness

I'm sorry but I have to day I am against breeding two vastly different breeds (husky/corgi??? thats almost as bad as husky ACD ... called the "Ausky" :/) Yeah ... lets brreed teo breeds that have NOTHING to do with each other together ... I'm sorry but it just doesnt make sense to me


----------



## Laurelin

Just a note, I would bet that 'husky/corgi' is a malamute or husky with dwarfism.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1916184/


----------



## gingerkid

Laurelin said:


> Just a note, I would bet that 'husky/corgi' is a malamute or husky with dwarfism.
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1916184/


Maybe, maybe not. It doesn't look as bow-legged as the dog in that paper, and there are other photos of other dogs of a similar stature, etc. Just by probability alone, they can't ALL be huskies/malamutes with dwarfism, surely some of them are husky/corgi crosses. The article is very interesting though, thanks for posting it!


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness

I have to admit that I love the northern breeds like huskies, malamutes & AKK's even though I would never own one myself, I just know they wouldnt be a good fit for me & my personality but i do & will admire them in public.


----------



## ireth0

dogdragoness said:


> I have to admit that I love the northern breeds like huskies, malamutes & AKK's even though I would never own one myself, I just know they wouldnt be a good fit for me & my personality but i do & will admire them in public.


I'm the exact same way!


----------



## BostonBullMama

*Only going off the first post*

They are very cute aren't they? Before I received my bulldog I was looking at pomeranians and came across the pomsky as an option. I thought it was absolutely adorable and fell in love instantly, so of course I hunkered down and did my research.

The best way to figure out temperament would be by looking at BOTH dogs in the mix and assuming the mixed breed can and quite possibly will take on either temperament. According to most websites I'd read, when I was looking at Poms, they are not good with children (of course proper socialisation can assist with that) and are brittle boned making them out to sound like dogs you can't really do much with. I had also read that huskies are similarily behaved when it comes to children. Which made them less desirable to me as I have a 4 year old and my dog is going to need to be able to handle a little rough housing here and there. 

In all honesty, the only thing that turned me off them was their temperament, price, and rarity - but I wasn't looking at breeders or rescues, mostly just online buyer-seller websites with a pet section. 

Other then this, I don't really know much about pomskys, so I suggest perhaps browsing more websites specific to the breed and really doing your research on poms and huskies before deciding to get a mix between the 2. Keep in mind health problems on either side will also be on the map for your mix so if either breed of dog commonly gets xyz health problems and the other breed gets uvw health problems... then combined your pup has the chance of one day dealing with uvwxyz problems - which can rack up in vet bills awfully quickly, especially if they are serious or come back multiple times during the lifetime of the dog.


----------



## Crantastic

My guide to people looking for a pomsky: Don't. As far as I can tell, at this point in time there are no reputable breeders. Try the Alaskan Klee Kai, a pure pom or husky, an American Eskimo dog, a Shiba Inu, or even the Finnish Lapphund for a similar look and temperament.


----------

